# Rod/Reel question



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

:texasflagI am wanting to get some new gear for offshore fishing. I am looking at Kings, Dolphin, Ling and Snapper. I have read up on a particular reel. I think that I will try for the Release Reels SG. The have great warranty (life time) and made in the USA. As for a rod, I was thinking Ocean Master at about 5'6" line weight of 30-50lbs. The other option was a Ugly stik or Ugly stik Tiger. About the same weight class also. I am looking for future charters that I could come into. Any help would be appreciated. Pics please.


----------

